# show your tankbusters :D



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm bored out of my mind. so, i'll start a show your tankbuster thread









i'll start off [but my "tankbusters" are all still relatively small] :

sorry about the blurry pics. i just added the aro pics to show that 2 arows in a tank can be done. pics were taken when they were 10", they're just pushing 12" now.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

this thread should be intresting, i love tank busters but my biggest tanks 4ft so i dont have the space to house one. nice fish by the way.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awwww, that little clown knife reminds me of my old one at that age... then he grew to 14"+ and his growth wouldnt even slow down... so he got sold









my current and future tankbusters


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

your oscar and festae are lookin nice  and how big is that dovii?

my f*cking festae won't grow!! theyre so slow


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the oscar is ~14", the dovii is 6", and the festae are 2-3.5" (have four) and are growing like weeds


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

completely forgot i had an oscar! hes currently in the 4ft tank with a female rainbow cichlid, (the reason for the missing scales as she decided to lay eggs by herself) and a sennegal birchir. the pics pretty old and he looks alot better now. I know that the tanks pretty small but they will be rehomed soon so i can get a piranha


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

so what exactly is a tankbuster, a fish that grows 12+ inches or what?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY NICE AROS HYPEN..

love that dovii...awesome


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn Hippie, thats a Nice looking Oscar.
I had one back in the day, Was 13 Inches.
Got Rid of him, he was too big for me tank...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

LOL, brandon, your oscar looks like it got hit in the face with a shovel.







But your festae and dovii are niiiiiice. Nice fish though, everyone.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> so what exactly is a tankbuster, a fish that grows 12+ inches or what?
> [snapback]909413[/snapback]​


tankbusters are just fish that grow VERY large. i'd say 15+ inches at the minimum when fully grown.



thePACK said:


> VERY NICE AROS HYPEN..
> 
> love that dovii...awesome
> [snapback]909657[/snapback]​


thanks







they've been filling out very nicely as of late. they were pretty emaciated when i got them.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Here we go...

Can you guys name them?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

woah, nice collection don!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

werd nice collection indeed


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

some pics


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

the digicam is junk. so the pic look crappy


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome









nice croc too neal


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

fresh, is that an umbee X texas?







that looks cool as hell









and I love the cichla, Nike


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

NIKE said:


> [snapback]912023[/snapback]​


SMOKEN OCELLARIS!!

yes.. oh yess..... look at the red on the fins... look at the eye... omg omg omg..

wild caught? of course they are!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> SMOKEN OCELLARIS!!
> 
> yes.. oh yess..... look at the red on the fins... look at the eye... omg omg omg..
> 
> ...











Those are come badass OCELLARIS (Copy and Pasted :nod: )


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Those Nile Perch look great DonH.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Hoser98 said:


> Those Nile Perch look great DonH.
> [snapback]913077[/snapback]​


Thanks... but those are not Nile perches. The pic on top are barramundis (Lates calcarifer) and somewhere in the middle is a Tanganyikan gold perch (Lates angustifrons).

In order:
Lates calcarifer (barramundi)
Cichla temensis
Hoplias aimara (goliath wolf)
Ageneiosis magoi
Pseudopimelodus fowleri
Bagarius yarelli
Lates angustifrons
Megalops cyprinoides (Indo-Pacific tarpon)
Osphronemus exodon (not your ordinary giant gourami







)
Potamotrygon menchacai (tiger ray)


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> fresh, is that an umbee X texas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was sold to me as umbee but as it got older it turned out not to be a true umbee so i have no clue what its mixed with


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DonH, More Temensis pics. please.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Here are my plecs...do they count? Still pretty small.

View attachment 51418

View attachment 51421


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

NIKE said:


> [snapback]912023[/snapback]​


shouldnt the pleco be a tank buster?
look at the size of him!


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Here are some pics of my redtail catfishes, pacu's and royal pleco (I had to get rid of these fish for my snakeheads) But I don't regret it









I have also add a pic of my snakeheads


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Your Snakeheads look just marvelous!
Are they still growing?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Peacock said:


> [snapback]911031[/snapback]​


What`s the max size of these alligators?
I think it`s very cool to have one at home!


----------

